# Shogun Wallerpaper you guys might like



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I made this wallpaper today, because I was bored and excited about the upcoming Shogun fight. Yeah I know it's pretty plain, but I was going for a really clean look. So yeah enjoy it if you like it.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

My new background


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> I made this wallpaper today, because I was bored and excited about the upcoming Shogun fight. Yeah I know it's pretty plain, but I was going for a really clean look. So yeah enjoy it if you like it.


Very nice thanks.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm sorry, but for me...it feels...empty.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

nice man i like that

and buckethead ownes too


----------

